# Evora



## Helen121 (Nov 25, 2010)

Wondered if anyone can give me any information on the area around Evora. We have been in southern Spain for 6 months and are heading across to Portugal and Evora in particular for the summer. 

I am a qualified yoga teacher and am interested in running some classes so if anyone has any knowledge of yoga centres in that area or who is interested in taking some yoga classes then please let me know.

Many thanks

Helen Hooper


----------

